# link to good goose/duck video



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

i want to do some taxidermy and i need to know a great video for just geese and ducks, any info would be great thanks


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Check out Van *****, they have some good ones.


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

kkk


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

go to taxidermy.net Click on learn taxidermy and you will find plenty of video's...Good luck!


----------

